# Is rapidshare any good ?



## MetalheadGautham (May 17, 2008)

We have all been well aquinted with www.rapishare.com, a popular site for offering file hosting. I started this thread to see what people think of rapidshare - is it any good ?

Lets debate on how rapishare fares compared to others in the game.

Edit: This thread is NOT rapidshare vs torrents, or rapidshare vs megaupload. Its just a debate on the good in rapidshare.


----------



## gary4gar (May 17, 2008)

It sucks!
Bit torrent is much better


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 17, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> It sucks!
> Bit torrent is much better


forgot ed2k ?


----------



## Dipen01 (May 17, 2008)

RS Hands down 

I have tried all the best Pvt Sites ever heard of and i can surely claim that RS is better any day 

P.S :- Ofcourse if you cant tolerate delay of say 5-10 minutes, then id suggest stick to torrents


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 17, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> RS Hands down
> 
> I have tried all the best Pvt Sites ever heard of and i can surely claim that RS is better any day
> 
> P.S :- Ofcourse if you cant tolerate delay of say 5-10 minutes, then id suggest stick to torrents


in what way does rapidshare beat www.mediafire.com or www.zshare.com ?


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2008)

rapidshare=pirates paradise!stay away from this,if you are sane


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

why is there another topic apart from the one 
Rapidshare Vs torrents

However, IMO, just to download 1 file or something at times its ok. (but now even that is bad with all the cat counting cr*p). Otherwise it sucks!!


----------



## Dipen01 (May 17, 2008)

I do have Premium acc  (Although i am sharing it with a friend)

So no captchas and other hassles..


----------



## krazzy (May 17, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> P.S :- Ofcourse if you cant tolerate delay of say 5-10 minutes, then id suggest stick to torrents


That delay depends upon the file size that you downloaded. For example, if you downloaded a 100mb file then you'll have to wait 90min before you can download another file on RS.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 17, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> I do have Premium acc  (Although i am sharing it with a friend)
> 
> So no captchas and other hassles..


whats the point of paying for some bad service to make it better when there are already better free services ?


krazzy said:


> That delay depends upon the file size that you downloaded. For example, if you downloaded a 100mb file then you'll have to wait 90min before you can download another file on RS.


which is why I use zShare and mediafire.

*Rapidshare is like windows and Mediafire is like linux if you decide to compare their services.*

wow, lots have voted rapidshare sucks. And I thought thinkdigit was the biggest RS fanboy home around. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 17, 2008)

Aree its not about what we like.. majority of files are uploaded on RS so can't help na..

@krazzy :- If the files is 100MB in its a movie or tv series then i can bet on some of so called good sources you can get it under 5-10 min   If its a game or something then 20-25min max... 

I kinda have lot to argue about why RS is much much better.. But very tired to type lol.. Have participated in same debate in over 5-6 forums


----------



## axxo (May 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> wow, lots have voted rapidshare sucks. And I thought thinkdigit was the biggest RS fanboy home around. Guess I was wrong.



yup..ppl who says RS rocks were either a RS Premium member or a RS Premium account seller.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2008)

It's irritating, annoying and a pain in the u-know-what!! Only those who want to gain RS points or who already have premium accounts prefer to use it. I only use it if it's the only/last option. And God bless u if u r downloading a large file using a free account.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 17, 2008)

axxo said:


> yup..ppl who says RS rocks were either a RS Premium member or a RS Premium account seller.



I am not a seller  

But yeah i am a member.. But i havent paid is single paisa for it 

i havent got it illegally either..

Frankly theres not enough of old content on Torrents.. RS helps a lot in these case..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> I am not a seller
> 
> But yeah i am a member.. But i havent paid is single paisa for it
> 
> ...


as I said before, try downloading the DVD versions of Knoppix 5.3, Fedora 9 and Ubuntu 8.04, all of which are distros, in a single day, first by torrent and second by RS. Then you will realise the pain in the A$$ which rapidshare is.

Tell me, forget all illegal stuff. Is there anything legal in Rapidshare which is better obtained from RS than from other sources ? And this is not about torrents vs RS. There is another thread for that. Torrents and RS are not the end of the world. I mean the other services and technologies out there. Just see if for a legal freak RS is any good.


----------



## prasad_den (May 18, 2008)

RS can't do anything if there are more illegal contents uploaded in it... that doesn't make RS good or bad.. Leave out the contents, if you want a more sane and unbiased discussion..
Let's say there's a 200MB legal file that I would like to download. In RS' favour, it is very much likely that the file would be uploaded in it than any other site due to its popularity.. and once you wait and fill the PITA captcha correctly, you can d/l the file with fairly decent speed.. Disadv..: No d/l resume, no d/l maanagers, long wait until the next file d/l. (We are talking only about RS free here)
Alternative free sites have lesser waiting time, d/l manager support, simpler captchas, and ability to d/l files one after another without any restrictions. But the major disadv is that speed is sometimes less in these sites (not all).

Conclusion: Depends on what you need.. if you can tolerate waiting periods, and have a fast connection so you need not rely on d/l managers - RS is for you..
If what you need is more freedom... d/l resuming and the likes - try out alternative sites.
Ultimately, the foremost deciding factor would be if you really have a choice .. 'coz more often than not, the file you want is uploaded in RS only....!! 
My choice: not RS..! there are other sites which suit my requirements..


----------



## Dipen01 (May 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Is there anything legal in Rapidshare which is better obtained from RS than from other sources ?



In that case all the sources are equal be RS/Torrents/ed2k/P2P  and RS has no advantage infact it can be disadvantage for those who dont have premium


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> In that case all the sources are equal be RS/Torrents/ed2k/P2P  and RS has no advantage infact it can be disadvantage for those who dont have premium


my point exactly. rs = bad for the general public.

but bt is awssome for making an alt to http links, as the same server experiences slightly lesser load.


----------



## Biplav (May 19, 2008)

*Points for Rapidshare:
1.All files,e books, tv shows,softwares(everything legally downloadable) are available on Rapidshare, which makes it one of the top sites to search in case you don't get a file anywhere else.
2.Very Fast speeds for Premium Users.Fast and consistent too.Although I cannot say that for free users .

Points against Rapidshare:
1.5GB download limit/per day for Premium Users.First u pay for it and yet u have a download limit.That's just not right.
2.The waiting time for free user between downloads is a bit unfair.
*
My personal experience:
I used to be on Bsnl Unltd Scheme(Rs 900/month) and I wud download around 2 GB per day.
Now I shifted my scheme to BSNL Home 500(Rs 500/month)and got a Rapidshare premium ac for Rs 430(approx) and download 4 - 4.2GB per day.
{total now(430+500)=Rs 930}
I have tried torrents but torrents fluctuate on seeders which is something we cant decide.Plus I ve never downloaded 4 GB in a day with torrents.
For free users , it sucks.period. There are better sites offering better alternatives. 
But how many sites can actually match upto Rapidshare when it comes to the data available on it?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

Biplav said:


> *Points for Rapidshare:
> 1.All files,e books, tv shows,softwares(everything legally downloadable) are available on Rapidshare, which makes it one of the top sites to search in case you don't get a file anywhere else.
> 2.Very Fast speeds for Premium Users.Fast and consistent too.Although I cannot say that for free users .
> 
> ...


*ever tried megaupload ?*

though its toolbar is a sucky spyware, you can always install windows xp/2000 in a virtual machine, strip it naked ecept for IE and Megaupload toolbar, and load away.
*
For content on torrents, go to dedicated private trackers*

In many, you can discuss about files and decide what you want to download. If many agree, you can get a pooled download. There are known trackers for everything.

*And if you need hosting, then look nowhere other than mediafire*

It has an excellent interface to organise files, you get to password protect files, you can auto email them, and you can offer full speed download which does not fluctuate, to anyone. It is TOTALLY FREE.
*
GNUtella is Good*

another good source of content is GNUtella, the network bear share, limewire, frostwire, etc connect to. I got lots of _maal_ there. Its an excellent place to find things.

*eDonkey - Ghadha nahi hai yeh*

the ed2k protocol, for which you need the eMule, aMule, FlashGet, or Orbit client popularly, is the world's most widely used P2P network. You can find rare sh!t there, and the search options are rather entertaining. But beware, lots of links contain pr*n.


----------



## xbonez (May 19, 2008)

rapidshare is gud, but

1. it is easier to find rare stuff on torrents than on RS (pls don't give me the cr@p that i don't know where to search)
2. u have very centralised and well-maintained sites that index tons of torrent sites such as torrentz etc. such sites, though exist for RS, have never been as satisfactory
3. limited download of 100mb file size
4. time limit is a pain...so is download ticket
5. no resumes on RS
6. captcha image is a royal pain in the a&&
7. i have a 256kbps connection, so i don't have the problem of torrents not giving full speeds. most reasonably healthy torrents comfortably max my speeds on my 256kbps connection

so, in short, RS more or less sucks

PS - i have not taken premium features of RS into consideration, since paying for an RS account is out of the question when i get everything for free on torrents


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

xbonez said:


> rapidshare is gud, but
> 
> 1. it is easier to find rare stuff on torrents than on RS (pls don't give me the cr@p that i don't know where to search)
> 2. u have very centralised and well-maintained sites that index tons of torrent sites such as torrentz etc. such sites, though exist for RS, have never been as satisfactory
> ...


you dealt with pretty much every point, ecept the existance of megaupload for RS like contents, and GNUtella, ED2K and other P2P networks with better speeds (if you know where to look) than BitTorrent.

And please don't include capcha in arguement, as its just a security feature. Period. Infact, I appreciate them for implementing such effective capchas, that even humans can't read them


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

one thing that sucks is that even when u dload an iso from RS or friggin anything that involves ftp or http, u have to check md5sum

while there is no need to check iso checksum while dloaded via torrents 

Though there are many other things pointed out before, am in no mood of typing all those


----------



## Dipen01 (May 19, 2008)

Oh Megaupload sucks big time atleast for free users... It always , literally 10/10 times shows me that all the slots in your country are full... Besides speeds are slower compared to RS..


----------



## xbonez (May 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you dealt with pretty much every point, ecept the existance of megaupload for RS like contents, and GNUtella, ED2K and other P2P networks with better speeds (if you know where to look) than BitTorrent.
> 
> And please don't include capcha in arguement, as its just a security feature. Period. Infact, I appreciate them for implementing such effective capchas, that even humans can't read them



i didn't include megaupload, 4shared etc. because this topic is about RS and not about http transfers v/s torrent transfers...we're dealing exclusively with RS

captcha is a royal pain in the a&&...so much so that since the captha images with the cats have started, i can now download only during happy hrs...


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 19, 2008)

@Dipen01 I Agree..
The slots of megaupload are mostly full whnever I visit! 



			
				dipen01 said:
			
		

> yup..ppl who says RS rocks were either a RS Premium member or a RS Premium account seller.
> I am not a seller
> 
> But yeah i am a member.. But i havent paid is single paisa for it
> ...



how did u get it then??


----------



## xbonez (May 19, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> @Dipen01 I Agree..
> The slots of megaupload are mostly full whnever I visit!
> 
> how did u get it then??



he probably collected 8000 points as a free member and then got a 30 day premium account free

as for megaupload slots being full, its most convenient to just dl and install the megaupload toolbar...it contains no spyware or trojans or anything and is very unobstrusive..with it installed u'll never have problems with dl slots


----------



## axxo (May 19, 2008)

8000 points is still huge imo. 
Last time i earned 10$ for 10000 downloads @ ziddu.com.
and considering the fact that RS account per month is 5$ i could have got 2 month account than one for earning 8000 in RS.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 19, 2008)

I kinda had the invite for high level Private Tracker so i got 6 months RS in exchange for that..


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2008)

I love Rapidshare due to it's sheer amount of speed.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Oh Megaupload sucks big time atleast for free users... It always , literally 10/10 times shows me that all the slots in your country are full... Besides speeds are slower compared to RS..


just get the toolbar as I said before. But install it in a closed environment, as its a suspecius object.


xbonez said:


> i didn't include megaupload, 4shared etc. because this topic is about RS and not about http transfers v/s torrent transfers...we're dealing exclusively with RS
> 
> captcha is a royal pain in the a&&...so much so that since the captha images with the cats have started, i can now download only during happy hrs...


yup this topic is about RS. Its about how good RS is, compared to *everything else*, so we pit everything against rapidshare and see if it really is worth its sh!t.


----------



## xbonez (May 19, 2008)

^^ok..in that case my answer is NO..RS isn't worth anything in front of torrents and the loads of other filehosting websites


----------



## xbonez (May 19, 2008)

^^ how do u have to wait too long? torrents take around 2-3 min to start download...is that the time lag u're talking about?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

ax3 said:


> am also sharing my rs : premium account with my frd .... & hell, v r njoying this .... </br> whereas torrents r concerned u have 2 wait 2 long 2 get the file ...... </br> so yes 2 rs & no 2 torrents 4 me .......


this thread is *not* RS vs Torrents. It is RS vs other services/sources.


----------



## techtronic (May 19, 2008)

*As my Avatar says, 1080p means RS all the way.
By the way I am a Premium Account User.
*


----------



## Vyasram (May 19, 2008)

I hate RS for their ca(p)tchas

What kind of super-duper-bot would succeed in scanning an ordinary captcha on a regular basis to make them go for these cats? Is there a real need to use those cats there? They are just irritating potential users by this.


----------



## legolas (May 19, 2008)

^ ^ agreed. I don't think premium users have to face that?


----------



## xbonez (May 19, 2008)

^^no, premium users don't get the image...the captcha image is so troublesome, i now dl only during happy hrs


----------



## axxo (May 20, 2008)

Ok..this will be a continuation of another thread(RS vs tortent) because the old one got deleted by some mod/admin....its quite obvious that 99% of vaibhavtek thread gets deleted these days 

*img182.imageshack.us/img182/5601/20080520134444kv5.jpg

first @filledvoid I appreciate ur efforts in finding a legal stuff uploaded on RS, hats off dude. But even then do u think anyone will care to download from that source apart frm premium RS users??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

*dear axxo,*

the previous thread got deleted mainly because it discussed illegal content(it was me who gave reason for that thread's deletion. sorry). So as the starter of this thread, I request you and other members to restrict yourselves to the download of legal files only.

*So that means no justification of RS saying that it has more movies in it.*

This thread discusses the usefulness of rapidshare for anything legal, and thats it.

Cheers.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 20, 2008)

> first @filledvoid I appreciate ur efforts in finding a legal stuff uploaded on RS, hats off dude. But even then do u think anyone will care to download from that source apart frm premium RS users??



Not a chance lol . My point was both are just places were you get legal / illegal content. I only posted cause I was amused at someone referring to the legality of torrents. Anyway ill refrain frmo postign since I believe my point is way clear enough.


----------



## axxo (May 20, 2008)

anyway now am in trouble of getting banned due to the reason that i opend a deleted thread


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Not a chance lol . My point was both are just places were you get legal / illegal content. I only posted cause I was amused at someone referring to the legality of torrents. Anyway ill refrain frmo postign since I believe my point is way clear enough.


You never understood the context I was refering to...

anyway, since FatBeing deleted the other thread, I hope you continue talking about and ONLY talk about legal stuff.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 20, 2008)

> You never understood the context I was refering to...
> 
> anyway, since FatBeing deleted the other thread, I hope you continue talking about and ONLY talk about legal stuff.


We could keep on arguing like this but half of those bold points you had in this thread was were plain jokes. Anyway I'm not interested in continuing with this topic especially with you. I will only respond to things that refer to what I posted or if I'm quoted.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> We could keep on arguing like this but half of those bold points you had in this thread was were plain jokes. Anyway I'm not interested in continuing with this topic especially with you. I will only respond to things that refer to what I posted or if I'm quoted.


lolz I am not even argueing.
I am just saying lets restrict ourselves to legal talk, as FatBeing will be on us again


----------



## Power UP (Jun 20, 2008)

*Megaupload is much better than Rapidshare* 
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/1884/megauploadtg2.jpg

People worrying about spyware toolbar & download slots should just install *Firefox* + *Megaupload Add-on* *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3843

In India not many people have a 2-10Mbps connection but instead have 128-256Kbps "Broadband" connection. 
Downloading 10-20mb small size files is okay but anything above 100Mb is a nightmare in Rapidshare.

Megaupload on the other hand has decent speed for free users, lower waiting time, easier to use captcha and most importantly the ability to resume downloads.

I am a free user and i can easily download files as large as 400-500mb files without the fear of disconnecting in the middle of the download and starting all over again.

Rapidshare is ONLY  good for premium users ( lol even premium users have limits  ) and NOT for free users.

From my pick
* Paid+Free = Megaupload
Free = Mediafire , Mihd etc*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

bump.... how about looking at RS in their new avatar ? 50kbps DL no capcha no resume no wait anybody ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 26, 2008)

ax3 said:


> free users dont exp the best of rs .......
> 
> just buy a premium membership 4 1 month & exp 4 urself ....... u will 4get torrents .....


Exactly.This is what I did & now torrents is out the window. Fully satisfied with the speeds & zero issues till now except for once when that IP ban thing was in place which is now sorted out.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 28, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Exactly.This is what I did & now torrents is out the window. Fully satisfied with the speeds & zero issues till now except for once when that IP ban thing was in place which is now sorted out.


tsk tsk... comparing free torrents with paid rapidshare...

ever used usenet ? or paid private trackers for torrents ?


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a small doubt.
Does www.mediafire.com store files for unlimited days?
I mean even after lots of days of inactivity?
I heard rapidshare deletes the files after 90 days.
Please reply.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 28, 2008)

Is there any website which allow us to download stuff for free like the torrents do but not the paid one


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> tsk tsk... comparing free torrents with paid rapidshare...


Tsk Tsk....I guess you failed to mention that in the thread title.I just saw Is Rapidshare any good? or did you actually have "unpaid" printed in an invisible font which my eyes failed to notice? 



MetalheadGautham said:


> ever used usenet ? or paid private trackers for torrents ?


Cost? Ease of availability? Speed assurances? Ratio issues?


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 28, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Speed assurances? Ratio issues?



i use the Greedytorrent to sort the ratio issues.


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2008)

Mediafire FTW.....

www.mediafire.com

Its the best free file hosting service IMHO



MetalheadGautham said:


> *Rapidshare is like windows and Mediafire is like linux if you decide to compare their services.*


From where does Windows & Linux come in between?

Lol, I can also say:
Congress is like Linux and Communists are like Windows.....or vice versa.....


----------



## loginname (Oct 1, 2008)

ax3 said:


> free users dont exp the best of rs .......
> 
> just buy a premium membership 4 1 month & exp 4 urself ....... u will 4get torrents .....



Rightly said.....i uninstalled edonkey, utorrent and everything else after getting a rapid account...nothing compares to a rapid premium account...with the amount of content available, everything else sucks.....3 cheers to rapidshare....


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 7, 2008)

Rapidshare suckssss


----------



## {vIpIn} (Oct 16, 2008)

i love RS & have rs premium account.
better than torrent, Rs is very comfortable for me....... njoying ! 
stuffs available plenty!!!!!!!!!! cool........

btw i was a torrent worshipper once, of late when i had the RS account, forgot the torrent completely.


----------



## pushkar (Oct 18, 2008)

As I only use torrents, I can say that RS is better than torrents. No tension of seeding back. Don't know about mediafire. Lots of old content also available on rapidshare, while if you want old content on torrents, you will have to look at public trackers.


----------



## {vIpIn} (Oct 23, 2008)

pushkar said:


> As I only use torrents, I can say that RS is better than torrents. No tension of seeding back. /quote]
> 
> you said it ... yeah thats cool... btw i haven't uploaded any file so far.. i use RS for download purpose...
> 
> for premium download traffic from 5 gigabyte to 10 gigabyte has been increased...grt news..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2008)

There is no Q abt which is better..its apna-2 choice...

IMO...RS is excellent....though i believe dat every filesharing site has its drawbacks...
The Games,Music,softwares i have (100GB total) is thru RS only...& dat also from free user accnt..
Torrent is also good but there we have 2 depend on seeds/peers 2 get a healthy dl... + most of the files r fake..such as u dl any movie & they will give u the link of the password 2 open dat movie of another site ( so annoying) 

No doubt dat in torrent u search u get the result but have a look @ seed also....
Q Is RS any Good ?
A. Yes, it is


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 23, 2008)

After 4 months of satisfied usage, it's a resounding YES. Don't want to look back at torrents anymore.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 23, 2008)

RS is much better than torrents sh!t.I've been using it for more than 4 months now and it's awesome!No hassles of seeding,slow speeds,torrent client settings etc.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2008)

RS has one advantage - *steady speed* (for us in India, free user can d/l at max speed in dataone's 2MBps plan )[100MB in 7-8mins flat]
Torrent's advatage - pausing, resuming. (for RS, availabe in RS prem. only)


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

well i kinda like the idea of sharing and caring, RS is for some rare stuff which is not available on Torrents, Hell sometimes Megaupload too.


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 23, 2008)

More like "which is the better way of stealing"? No fibbi on the back..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 23, 2008)

Didn't RS get rid of that captcha system? It's been a while since I downloaded as a free user. The last time I tried there was only a 30 sec wait time for free user. The download after that was without any verification.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2008)

lol
*www.makeuseof.com/tech-fun/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/piracy-is-not-theft.png


----------



## 24online (Oct 27, 2008)

rs is best if one have have premium a/c as well as good speed ( min 4 mbps)..

its good for me....

( received amazon vouchers)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 27, 2008)

^^
I have 1Mbps unlimited and RS rocks for me.I can download at 130kBps flat!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 27, 2008)

RS is BS at my house with frequent disconnections on BSNL 2MBPS line.
I think Mediafire is much better, since I can get full 240kbps speed downloads which are resumable.
There is no 100 second wait in Mediafire unlike rapidshare.
I don't need to wait for a loooong time to start second download.

As far as going rapidshare premium is concerned, I would rather buy DVDs and CDs than download them after paying Rs. 400 per month.

And yeah, P2P doesn't even COME to picture, since its a completely different way of downloading compared to RapidShare's http.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 27, 2008)

RS FTW 

{ a premium account is all you need to  get every good movie/game/pretty much every thing you need}


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rapidshare rocks.Just got a premium account and got rid of all the tensions.


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 28, 2008)

If you have a Premium account, then Rapidshare is the best.

Else, torrents are the way to go!!


----------



## chesss (Oct 28, 2008)

With Cryptload rapishare is as good as  BHAGWAN BITTORENT. 

jai torrent


----------



## oval_man (Dec 9, 2008)

Rapidshare has everything you need !

No one can deny that,When you have two resellers like Adorn India for easy pay for 

premium in Indian Rupees or even online-----Getting Premium account is easier 

now------>Go ahead Enjoy the whole world!

Long Live Rapidshare!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2008)

I hate rapidshare coz no download manager support and is very annoying in free acc. For me mediafire rocks. It has everything i wanted.


----------



## nregmi (Apr 8, 2009)

Rapidshare sucks lol. i tried so many times for the last 4-5 years and lol i have never been able to download a single file from rapishare till now. It always says ur ip address is already downloading something.  4shared and megaupload r good but torrents are best.

jai torrent lol


----------



## desiibond (Apr 8, 2009)

yes. I have 512kbps and rshare premium account and I don't have to think of peers and leechers 

amazingly fast, can find anything with good google search strings.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 8, 2009)

nregmi said:


> Rapidshare sucks lol. i tried so many times for the last 4-5 years and lol i have never been able to download a single file from rapishare till now. It always says ur ip address is already downloading something.  4shared and megaupload r good but torrents are best.
> 
> jai torrent lol



Me too facing the same problem from quite a long time now!! All other file hosting except rapidshare are good. Filesend and Mediafire are the best which provide resumable downloads and fast links also. 

Rapidshare is the worst file hosting service.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ as I said, you need to have premium account. Pay once for 1 month and then check how fast it will be.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 8, 2009)

^ I don't have credit card or a Paypal account. How can I pay?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 8, 2009)

Find an online dealer & make an online fund transfer via Debit card. Just before anyone says it sucks, try the premium a/c.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ejjactly, there are lot of online dealers for this.


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 8, 2009)

For media rapidshare has everything . But for storage , mediafire is great .


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2009)

I dun think w/o RS, I would have got COD 5 in 1 hour.

RS rocks.

(PS-I use a free account)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 8, 2009)

1 hour? What's your connection? 8Mbps?


----------



## amol48 (Apr 8, 2009)

lol... someone dug out this almost a year old thread and you guys are 'really' debating on it


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2009)

4 months actually.

Well, I had 2MBPS, which gave me a peak of 275KBPS, and a consistent 267KBPS throughout.


----------



## Strika (Apr 8, 2009)

how can u get 275 kbps download on a 2 mbps connection?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 8, 2009)

Still man you can download 1GB at max! How the hell did you download CoD5 in one freakin' hour?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Strika,Even I get 160kBps on my 1Mbps connection


----------



## Strika (Apr 8, 2009)

max he can download will b less than 1 gb actually. theoretically he couldnt have downloaded cod5 in an hour.


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well for me torrents are better as i have my own torrent download server . Just give any link , server will download at maximum speed (100 mbps) and will make the file available through http hotlink or ftp . So torrents are like direct downloads for me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 8, 2009)

Madness!


----------



## Strika (Apr 8, 2009)

absolutely!


----------



## IITian (Apr 9, 2009)

Rapidshare used to b great for me as i used to get d/l speeds of over 1 MBPS with premium acc. but now the fckin college administration has blocked RS.
Torrent has always been blocked anyways.
as of now, onion network rules for me


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay okay, it took a little more than an hour, I exxagerated, btw u must be wondering how i downloaded one aftr the other.

Well, there were some 23 parts, it took 10 minutes form every 200MB I downloaded(2 files simultaneous).

I had a dynamic IP, so just had to disconnect and reconnect, took about 30 seconds, and then I can download immediately from RS again. Walla!~


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 9, 2009)

^Can you simply mention your internet connection speed?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 9, 2009)

I had AIRTEL 2MBPS plan with 8GB limit.

Now, in about 2 days, I shud get my 512KBPS Unlimited Plan.


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 9, 2009)

> Rapidshare used to b great for me as i used to get d/l speeds of over 1 MBPS with premium acc. but now the fckin college administration has blocked RS.
> Torrent has always been blocked anyways.
> as of now, onion network rules for me



host your own server and get torrent downloads just like me via http or ftp with your net connection speed max .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 9, 2009)

Wait let me get this straight? You have (or had) a 2 megs line & downloaded a 200MB file in 10 minutes? Is that what you're saying? 

Dude I have a 2 megs line myself. The max I can throttle to is 243KBps download speed. That means a 100MB file gets downloaded in 10 minutes. How on earth did you download 200MB in 10 minutes?


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 9, 2009)

not possible for a 2mbps line until they provided him 3-4 mbps .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 9, 2009)

They don't have a 3 or 4 Mbps schemes. The one after 2Mbps is directly 8Mbps. So I wanted to confirm what he actually meant to say.


----------



## IITian (Apr 9, 2009)

expertno.1 said:


> host your own server and get torrent downloads just like me via http or ftp with your net connection speed max .


 
i forgot to mention that maximum downloadable file size limit of 50mb (via http) is also implemented lately..


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

> Dude I have a 2 megs line myself. The max I can throttle to is 243KBps download speed. That means a 100MB file gets downloaded in 10 minutes. How on earth did you download 200MB in 10 minutes?


I know what I did, and I'm darn sure I downloaded two files simultaneously, their resultant added up speed coming to 267KBPS, and I got it done in (200MB) in 10 mins, give or take a minute.
Don't ask me how, I got it done, I remember the time left on the progress bar said 8 minutes for one and 11 minutes for the other(speed variation, but added up, more or less 267KBPS).
Dunno, AIRTEL indeed gives a good, consistent speed.


----------



## scare (Apr 30, 2009)

Rapidshare is only good with jdownloader for free user otherwise it sucks


----------



## unknownthinking (Apr 30, 2009)

What is this rapidshare, is it any P2P pirated software

When I asked about it in the other places they banned me from the community


----------



## tejass (May 1, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> It sucks!
> Bit torrent is much better


yup dude BT rocks!!
RS su**s coz it does not offer speeds like BT


----------

